# 199+



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

we have let this guy grow for 4 years now and our bio said take him before he gets broke up , he is 23 inside 25 inch main beams , 16 points , we are low fenced we will need to wait 60 days before he gets officailly B&C score , but we got 199 gross


----------



## eguz (Jun 24, 2010)

nice buck


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Great deer, my buddy Matt Dunn hunts down there with yall. Congrats again.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i will post more pics when they get sent to me , these came off my phone , "bad weekend to forget your camra


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*matts buck*



sundownbrown said:


> Great deer, my buddy Matt Dunn hunts down there with yall. Congrats again.


matts buck was a hoss , as was his dads jimmy his was scored at 169 and roosters/matt's was 150 i think :doowapsta


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Good-Solid Buck!.......He has a bit of everything, that results in the making of a Good South Texas Deer........Congrats!*


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

What a solid buck, congrats.

Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoos.net
800-657-9998


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

that is a great buck, congats.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i would have shot him just because he has freaky eyes!

congrats on a great buck


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

bobbyoshay said:


> i would have shot him just because he has freaky eyes!
> 
> good one!!
> 
> Awesome buck.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

age and genetics not to mention will power, good buck.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

That's a nice Buck. Congrats


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Congratulations...terrific deer!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*more pic's*







i hope they came out


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

What a buck! Congratulations.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Had to parade it down the highway in the back of the truck didn't ya... You're gonna catch it from the liberals on this site... LOL!!

Awesome deer!! Congrats. That is a deer of a lifetime!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

WOW...........nice buck


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

capt.sandbar said:


> Had to parade it down the highway in the back of the truck didn't ya...


Hell, I'd be carrying that rack on a rope around my neck everywhere I went for the next month! Beat that bling! LMAO


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome low fence deer, even a high fence deer!! What area, no need to pin point.


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

I would have that bad boys head hanging out of the truck till it started to stink! congrats on a great buck man that just goes to show what management will do for ya!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I would have worried about being carjacked......


extremely nice


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Congrats!! worth the 4 years


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

very nice pilar... your luck just might be changing... great deer!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*webb co 199 + B&C*



longhorns13 said:


> Awesome low fence deer, even a high fence deer!! What area, no need to pin point.


down near laredo


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Dontcha have any decent pictures??????


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

So that deer was only 4????


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice buck Pilar, beets the heck out of a diseased elk, I like the chocolate horns. rs


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

He looks really good!! Nice kill.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*7*



Kyle 1974 said:


> So that deer was only 4????


hell no 
he started to turn on at 3 and peaked last year at 6 , but jerry the bio wanted him shot this year @ 7 , he lost some spread but gained mass and pionts :cheers:


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*yep*



ROBOWADER said:


> Dontcha have any decent pictures??????


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=315105

***


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

big john o said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=315105
> 
> ***


thats what I was thinking ?sad3sm

Pilar = Auger? :headknock


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*not a chance*



Cody C said:


> thats what I was thinking ?sad3sm
> 
> Pilar = Auger? :headknock


auger can kiss it !!! i been around a long time , auger who is he , and why the hijack ??:headknock:headknock i will go fetch last years gamecam pic's , where you can see the diff


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

pilar said:


> auger can kiss it !!! i been around a long time , auger who is he , and why the hijack ??:headknock:headknock i will go fetch last years gamecam pic's , where you can see the diff


You ask who is he........Hogsticker24 has a video of auger dancingsad3sm its not prettyhwell:


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:rotfl:


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*game cam*



pilar said:


> auger can kiss it !!! i been around a long time , auger who is he , and why the hijack ??:headknock:headknock i will go fetch last years gamecam pic's , where you can see the diff


last year


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Pilar..........that should take care of that "Little A-Ho !!.......Good pic.*

*Mailing some Green to you!!! *


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I guess its just a coinq-e-dink that Auger shot the same deer! :slimer:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=315105


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Fella's I gotta beleive ole Pilar he has been around 2 cool alot longer than this auger fella who happens to be either the luckiest man alive or the best deer hunter Texas has ever seen.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

100% Texan said:


> Fella's I gotta beleive ole Pilar he has been around 2 cool alot longer than this auger fella who happens to be either the luckiest man alive or the best deer hunter Texas has ever seen.


Yea, Im sure Pilar is legit. Sent him a little cabbage for the hard time! :shamrock:

ps. NICE BUCK!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Great Deer! Congrats.!!! Love them Low Fence Monsters!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Great looking buck congrats............... Brett


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Pillar,Tell Billy Congrats. That's a hail of a deer. He done good. I have known him for about 30 yrs. Great guy.:cheers:


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Congrats. Billy*



Buckskin said:


> Pillar,Tell Billy Congrats. That's a hail of a deer. He done good. I have known him for about 30 yrs. Great guy.:cheers:


 I just knew somebody else killed that deersad2sm. Im sure he has pictures with him next to it after the kill and celebration. Thanks BS


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Excellent example of management! Terriffic buck!


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Bukkskin said:


> Pillar,Tell Billy Congrats. That's a hail of a deer. He done good. I have known him for about 30 yrs. Great guy.:cheers:





airbornxpress said:


> I just knew somebody else killed that deersad2sm. Im sure he has pictures with him next to it after the kill and celebration. Thanks BS


 Bwahahahaha


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Bukkskin said:


> Pillar,Tell Billy Congrats. That's a hail of a deer. He done good. I have known him for about 30 yrs. Great guy.:cheers:


now I'm realy confused.....

Why lead folks to beleive you killed this buck if it was killed by someone else? Seems like your just as guilty as Auger.....

Nice buck tho.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Regardless , who killed it. It is one NICE buck.........Congrats to the hunter that took it.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*billys buck*



Bukkskin said:


> Pillar,Tell Billy Congrats. That's a hail of a deer. He done good. I have known him for about 30 yrs. Great guy.:cheers:


 billy is a great guy, he really put in the time to grow that buck , and to all the haters , i never said i shot the buck , we could have / the whole lease could have gone and shot that buck , but my freind billy put in lots of time and feed and much bull to harvest the buck , i posted the buck as a celibration for billy and he ask that i not plaster his face on the net or his name , but billy an open name so what the heck


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

pilar said:


> billy is a great guy, he really put in the time to grow that buck , and to all the haters ,* i never said i shot the buck* , we could have / the whole lease could have gone and shot that buck , but my freind billy put in lots of time and feed and much bull to harvest the buck , i posted the buck as a celibration for billy and he ask that i not plaster his face on the net or his name , but billy an open name so what the heck


Classic thread.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

*Twin Bucks*

That buck looks exactly like a buck a friend killed last yr...

Does Billy have a nickname cause thats JR in the picture...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

this thread reminds me of a buck I killed a few years ago.....


----------



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

*deer*

man that is an awesome deer a freind of mine just bought a low fence up in North Texas and is getting video of 170 plus bucks. He want let me shoot them because he is going to sell some of them to hunters for pretty good money


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

jlh said:


> man that is an awesome deer a freind of mine just bought a low fence up in North Texas and is getting video of 170 plus bucks. He want let me shoot them because he is going to sell some of them to hunters for pretty good money


North Texas huh.... Your friends handle start with A?


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Thread of the year potential.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Great buck...............hes good for 2 laps around loop 610


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Amazing. ROFL!


KevinA said:


> That buck looks exactly like a buck a friend killed last yr...
> 
> Does Billy have a nickname cause thats JR in the picture...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

KevinA said:


> That buck looks exactly like a buck a friend killed last yr...
> 
> Does Billy have a nickname cause thats JR in the picture...


Look, I don't know where you got that pic, But your right that ain't Billy.
*And I don't know Pilar from Adam*, but the pics he posted are of Billy's buck, shot this season in South Texas. I garauntee it. I should know I was holding them a couple weeks ago. My sister is doing the Taxi work for Billy.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe somebody could call Billy and somebody could call JR and get this straightened out?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Maybe somebody could call Billy and somebody could call JR and get this straightened out?


Ya'll call them and I'll call Elmer Fudd and we'll see who gets back first....


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bukkskin said:


> Pillar,Tell Billy Congrats. That's a hail of a deer. He done good. I have known him for about 30 yrs. Great guy.:cheers:


Billy passed away on April 16th 2019 at 57 yrs old.
Always a great guy that would give you the shirt off his back.
Sorry for everyone involved.
God bless your soul Billy.:cheers:


----------

